# [SOLVED] Not detecting Ethernet cable



## Flyboi (Oct 7, 2011)

So i've bought a new RJ-45 CAT-5e Ethernet cable as I've been having trouble with bad connectivity on my wireless.

The cable works fine on my other pc to the same router, but this pc fails to detect it.

It's an inbuilt NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet and i've updated all the drivers etc.

I've tried changing the speed/duplex settings but that didn't help. I've also tried resetting BIOS and that didn't help either.

Windows 7 network diagnostics report that "An Ethernet cable is not properly plugged in, or might be broken". But it can't be broken as it works on my other PC.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Not detecting Ethernet cable*

any lights on that are next to the socket, usually yellow and green - some newer pcs dont have the lights 
is it actually clicking in the socket completely


----------



## Flyboi (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Not detecting Ethernet cable*



etaf said:


> any lights on that are next to the socket, usually yellow and green - some newer pcs dont have the lights
> is it actually clicking in the socket completely



Yeah it clicks into the socket fine, and there aren't any lights. I've been out and bought a new Ethernet adapter as I'm pretty sure the inbuilt one was at fault since I've pretty much tired everything.

so yeah i've got it working with the new PCI adapter.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for letting us know


----------

